# "Ganz tolle" Berichterstattung in der HNA



## Keepiru (19. Juni 2020)

Whatsapp-Nachricht kursiert - Noch weitere Draht-Fallen in der Region gespannt?
					

Gefahr für Fahrrad-Fahrer in der Region Kassel: Bei Whatsapp und Facebook kursiert derzeit eine Nachricht, die davor warnt, dass in der Region vermehrt Draht-Fallen gespannt werden.




					www.hna.de
				




Warum wird da immer möglichst dramatisch geschrieben ?!?!?!? Kann man sowas nicht einfach in irgendeiner Form sachlich schreiben?
Wenn ich mir das Rad von dem Kerl anschaue, weiss ich zu 500% das da nichtmal ein langsam-sportliches Tempo angelegen hat. Von "rasen" gar nicht zu reden.
Die unglaublichen Kommentare darunter verschlagen mir zusätzlich die Sprache.


----------



## onkel_c (21. Juni 2020)

die frage kannst du dir selber beantworten: weil es sonst niemand lesen würde! das ganze MUSS möglichst dramatisch, marktschreierisch ... im header daher kommen sonst wird es im dschungel der ganzen meldungen überlesen. 'rast den berg hinunter'--->klick! so soll das funktionieren und tut es eben auch.

da MUSS dann auch der faire sachliche journalismus hinten anstehen, denn was zählt in unseren heutigen social media geprägten zeiten? richtig ...

people are stupid ...

das schwedische fähnchen ist sattsam bekannt und militanter radel gegner. er hat auch schon des öfteren zugegeben, dass es für ihn kein problem ist wenn radfahrer sich schwer bis tötlich verletzen. seiner auffassung nach haben diese im wald nichts verloren. wer nicht seiner auffassung ist landet vermutlich auf einer black list. auch die androhung oder gar ausübung von körperlicher gewalt scheint für ihn kein problem zu sein. vermutlich befürwortet er das spannen solcher drähte sogar. er geistert schon seit jahren durch diverse beiträge. man könnte meinen er hat minderwertigkeitskomplexe und ein echtes selbstdarstellungsproblem. er glänzt durch unwissenheit bzgl. des waldgestzes, des grundgesetzes und der grundsätze menschlichen zusammenlebens! es macht keinen sinn solche nasen auch noch zu füttern ;-). ignorieren ist das, was diesen leuten am meisten zusetzt.

das eigentliche problem an der sache ist, dass durch diese ganze berichterstattung (die immer sehr einseitig und negativ auf uns radler gemünzt ist) die stimmung zusätzlich angeheizt wird. anstelle zu versuchen zu erklären wo die probleme liegen und wie es dazu kommt, weiterführend nach lösungen zu suchen, ... das scheint nur die wenigsten zu interessieren. auch was das waldgesetz und die wegenutzung angeht wissen die wenigsten bescheid. kaum einer weiß, dass man wanderwege und trails, solange das befahren nicht AUSDRÜCKLICH verboten ist, in HESSEN befahren darf (mit dem rad). hier in kassel ist die lage mehr als angespannt und das ganze eskaliert mittlerweile. der forst, als auch die berichterstatuung schüren das ganze aktuell noch zusätzlich. um es auf den punkt zu bringen: waldwirtschaft ist ok, egal wie und unter welchen maßnahmen. radfahren hingegen ist ein echtes problem für wald, umwelt, ... man versucht schon sehr lange radfahrer aus dem habichtswald fern zu halten (naherholungsgenbiet, ähnlich dem Taunus in FFM). aber es sind mittlerweile einfach zu viele und corona trägt dazu bei, dass noch mehr leute den weg in den wald suchen ...

es gibt aber auch unter uns radlern hinreichend schwarze schafe. das ganze ist eben ein menschheits- und kein spezies problem! aber es gibt leider immer mehr leute die um sich schlagen, und das über alle altersstufen und gesellschaftsschichten hinweg. ein blick in den spiegel hilft manchmal und ist ab und an auch mal angebracht.

grundsätzlich hat niemand irgendjemanden etwas vorzuschreiben, ihn zu gefährden, und schon gar nicht zu verletzen ... das ist sehr eindeutig geklärt und bedarf eigentlich keinerlei erklärungen, egal für wen. insofern müsste die zeitung mit der einseitigen berichterstattung solche personen sperren. aber das ist vermutlich zuviel verlangt. polarisieren liegt ja voll im trend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. Juni 2020)

Ist jedenfalls ganz schön krank da nen Draht rüberzuspannen, egal wie schnell bzw. wie langsam Thomas mit seinem GIANT Ieehbike da runtergegondelt ist.

Und in den Kommentaren tut sich ja ein Lasse Svensen besonders peinlich raus. Der meint ja tatsächlich in bester VoPo-Manier daß hier ja Handlungsbedarf gegen die pöhsen Mountainbiker bestand, da die Exekutive nix getan hat. Er relativiert diese gefährliche Tat damit nicht nur, er rechtfertigt sie damit sogar.


----------



## onkel_c (21. Juni 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Er relativiert diese gefährliche Tat damit nicht nur, er rechtfertigt sie damit sogar


wie schon geschrieben, das tut er immer. du wirst auf hna online keinen beitrag über radfahrer (egal wo, wie was) finden indem er nicht ganz klar zu verstehen gibt, dass diese leute eine plage sind, die man am besten ...
er scheint über sehr viel zeit und ebenso viel unwissenheit zu verfügen. mehr ist aus diesen beiträgen nicht zu entnehmen. das ist eben das schlimme: das sich dort jeder äußern kann wie er will und viele leute das einfach so hinnehmen und nicht hinterfragen. man kann und muss deratige personen einfach nur ignorieren. alles andere ist sinnlos und nicht zielführend.


----------



## onkel_c (15. Juli 2020)

man macht uns unsere vormachtsstellung hinsichtlich der frage, wer der feind nummer 1 dess forstes ist, ernsthaft streitig: https://www.hna.de/kassel/corona-party-techno-wald-habichtswald-rave-illegal-kassel-90009602.html

ich finde es auch schei*e, dass die die ganzen blümchen zertreten haben. ein harvester hätte das ganze gleich richtig geregelt! vllt. sollte der 'forst' mal erklären, wie die ganzen dienstleister die aktuell im wald sind mit dem ganzen thema umgehen. denen scheint nämlich so ziemlich alles egal zu sein. ach so, die sprechen ja alle sprachen, aber nicht die unsrige ....

schlußendlich ist's wie immer: forstwirtschaft und tiere tot schießen muss sein. das ist eben notwendig.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Dezember 2020)

der unfug geht weiter:








						Streit um Mountainbiker im Habichtswald: Aus für Downhill-Piste
					

Die illegale Downhill-Piste am Bergsee Asch im Kasseler Habichtswald war Treffpunkt für hunderte Mountainbiker. Nun hat Hessen-Forst die Route stillgelegt. Das könnte zu mehr Konflikten führen.




					www.hna.de
				




die frage ist, warum eine zeitung schreiben darf was sie möchte, ohne zu prüfen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. Dezember 2020)

Ausdruck der Meinungsfreiheit?
Bild hat es ja salonfähig gemacht.. ^^


----------



## Keepiru (13. Dezember 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> der unfug geht weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte mehr als nur einen Einzeiler.
Was ist da wirklich Sache?

Ich kenne die Strecke. Lebensgefährlich war/ist da gar nichts.
Aber das kann man leider überhaupt nicht abschätzen wenn man nicht selber fährt....


----------



## onkel_c (13. Dezember 2020)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Bitte mehr als nur einen Einzeiler.


meinst du mich?
es geht um den artikel, resp. berichterstattung. mehr nicht. 

woher sollten die redakteure mehr wissen, da sie sich noch nie wirklich mit dem problem auseinandergesetzt haben? die aussagen vom 'forst' sind auch alle mehr oder weniger nur rauch. man versucht die stimmung nicht eskalieren zu lassen, was eh zu spät ist. mittlerweile sind alle trails 'zerschossen', der hbw mehr oder weniger als obsolet anzusehen und auch sonst kannst du im raum kassel kaum noch radeln, ohne unangenehme begleiterscheinungen!

der wald hier ist in einem absolut erbärmlichen zustand. aktuell ist holzernte und abfuhr. windräder und alles was damit zusammenhängt sind ok, biker nicht!


----------



## Keepiru (13. Dezember 2020)

onkel_c schrieb:


> meinst du mich?
> es geht um den artikel, resp. berichterstattung. mehr nicht.
> 
> woher sollten die redakteure mehr wissen, da sie sich noch nie wirklich mit dem problem auseinandergesetzt haben? die aussagen vom 'forst' sind auch alle mehr oder weniger nur rauch. man versucht die stimmung nicht eskalieren zu lassen, was eh zu spät ist. mittlerweile sind alle trails 'zerschossen', der hbw mehr oder weniger als obsolet anzusehen und auch sonst kannst du im raum kassel kaum noch radeln, ohne unangenehme begleiterscheinungen!
> ...



Ich glaube du hast meine Intention falsch verstanden. 
Mich interessiert sachlich was in dem Bericht Blödsinn ist, von der "üblen Lebensgefahr" abgesehen.

Wie üblich sind die Kommentare darunter noch erheblich beknackter als der Artikel an sich.
Echtes Boomer-Premium.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2020)

Also nur mal so als ex-Kasseler gesagt, aus dem Artikel lese ich nichts Anstößiges heraus. Andere Käseblätter schreiben nicht anders, und für Außenstehende liest es sich ausgewogen.

Wer aus der Leserschaft der HNA kennt denn schon den Habichtswald genauer?
Wie es in Wirklichkeit ist, und für wen - wen interessiert es außer die Betroffenen?

Ist doch logisch, dass es mit zunehmender Nutzung durch Naherholung nerviger wird. Ist hier in Leipzig nicht anders. Das Argument ist das gleiche: illegal, gefährlich, Naturschutz, Verantwortung.

PS was hast du gegen Boomer 😡 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (13. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> und für Außenstehende liest es sich ausgewogen.


mag sein. das problem ist langwierig und geht sehr weit. für außenstehende nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.
musst du lesen: https://downhill.psv-kassel.de/ueber-uns/









						Keine neue Mountainbike-Strecke für Kassel: Schlag ins Gesicht für Initiatoren
					

Am Hohen Gras in Kassel wird es vorerst kein Downhill-Angebot für Mountainbiker geben. Hohe Umweltauflagen machen das Projekt praktisch unmöglich. Obwohl Forstbehörde und die Stadtverwaltung hinter dem Projekt stehen.




					www.hna.de
				




der 'rest' wird zu komplex. das 'problem' besteht schon seit über zwanzig jahren - man möchte keine biker im hbw haben. und dafür tut man von seiten der behörden nahezu alles...


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2020)

Na immerhin gibt es bei euch einen Verein, der sich nicht auf ein Vereinsgelände beschränkt.
1994 gab es noch keinen Ärger im Habichtswald . bin öfter auf Hohem Gras und im Firnsbachtal gewesen.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1994 gab es noch keinen Ärger im Habichtswald


ohne mich genau auf das jahr festlegen zu wollen, aber den ärger gibt es im grunde schon immer. seit 1998 auf alle fälle, das weiß ich ziemlich exakt. da gab es auch den ersten artikel im örtlichen käseblättchen.

seit ein paar jahren hat man hunderte von bäumen gefällt (das ist jetzt kein witz, das wurde mal von einem naturverbundenen anwohner in dem bereich gegenüber gestellt), was dann immer so ausschaut. und wie lange hält das an? genau...


----------

